# Honduras Rosewood Burl redemption



## Dalecamino (Oct 5, 2009)

After I destroyed a HRB blank  , I had to turn another . This wood was given to me to make a pen for a special lady . It is a Jr. Statesmen RB with Black Ti centerband and cap design . Thanks all for looking , and as always , comments appreciated .


----------



## Chief Hill (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job Chuck,  I love rosewood Burl. It's looks rich.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 5, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Great job Chuck, I love rosewood Burl. It's looks rich.


 Thank you Chief ! I have to say HRB is my favorite of burls .


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 5, 2009)

That came out fantastic Chuck . I love HRB , it's one of the most beautiful woods of all .


----------



## el_d (Oct 5, 2009)

HRB is one of my favorites too Chuck great job.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Butch and Lupe ! Looks like we're all on the same page with HRB . :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great Chuck, but I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Looks great Chuck, but I wouldn't expect anything less.


 Thanks Neil ! I appreciate your encouragement . It keeps me moving forward . :biggrin:


----------



## artme (Oct 6, 2009)

All class Dale!!!

Must have given you great satisfaction to finish that fine pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 6, 2009)

Flawless, Chuck, just flawless!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Flawless, Chuck, just flawless!!


 Thank you Cav ! I'm pleased to meet your approval ! :biggrin:

Thank you as well Art !


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 6, 2009)

Yup, HRB speaks to me, nice work Chuck!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Yup, HRB speaks to me, nice work Chuck!!


 Thanks Bob ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigShed (Oct 6, 2009)

Great looking pen Charles, you done good!

Hope the special lady appreciated your efforts.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2009)

BigShed said:


> Great looking pen Charles, you done good!
> 
> Hope the special lady appreciated your efforts.


 Thank you Fred ! It goes to the engraver today , along with a liftbox like yours . I do hope she likes the pen . The work I've done does not compare to the work she is doing . It's very humbling . She deserves my best effort .


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome pen, the wood is beautiful.


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 6, 2009)

Way to go Chuck, That one sure is sweet.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd say that pen goes beyond redemption to absolute triumph!  Beautiful work with a beautiful blank.

  -Barry


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by wdcav1952  
Flawless, Chuck, just flawless!! 





dalecamino said:


> Thank you Cav ! I'm pleased to meet your approval ! :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you as well Art !




Yep Chuck, ever since you got the bubbles moving in that bottle your work has improved!!  :biggrin::wink::biggrin:


----------



## Bree (Oct 6, 2009)

Chuck did a FANTASTIC job on the pen! Outstanding!!!

Chuck asked me to say something about the story behind this pen. So here it is.

Chuck told me that he loved the Honduran Rosewood Burl and wondered if he could get some. I told him that I would give him some if he agreed to make a beautiful pen for the mother of a dead US soldier. He readily agreed and I sent him a supply of HRB and some other blanks.

He contributed an excellent kit and his considerable skill. He got a laser engraver to engrave some special words on both the pen and the box that Chuck also contributed. So it is a team effort with several people involved and Chuck doing the heavy lifting so to speak.

The soldier was a Marine crew chief on the CH-53 Sea Stallions used for heavy lift operations in Horn of Africa. He was killed when two helicopters collided during a mission near Djibouti. He was 20 years old.

I met his mom when I spent two days with the Patriot Guard at his funeral. She was devastated by the loss of her son but held her composure and did much to support others including us in the PGR. 

I stood 5 feet from the gravesite and watched as the Marines did fly overs and fly bys with two CH-53's at the cemetery in perfect timing and synchronization with the funeral. It was unbelievably impressive and mom often speaks of how impressed she was by the Marine heavy lifters. It was amazing to see her deep pride and patriotism showing through the terrible emotions of burying her fallen son.

Since then she has helped many moms like herself and been a staunch advocate for our soldiers especially those killed in overseas operations. She has earned the love, honor, and respect of many people. I am one of them and now Chuck is as well.

She knows that something special is going to happen soon... but she doesn't know exactly what. She is like a little girl giddy with anticipation at what the surprise might be. I am going to ask her to have her husband take PIX when the package of whatever it is arrives... as she opens it. He can send the PIX back to us and we can share them with you all.

I think Chuck's pen will light up her life in a way that few things can. In so doing it gives that much more meaning and value to what we do and CAN do!!

So that is what this project is about. I won't reveal the names of the soldier and his mom or what will be engraved yet. You will learn that when she has her engraved pen and engraved box.

BTW... Chuck has persevered through some significant trials to get this project done. He deserves a LOT of respect and thanks from me. He is a rare man... a very, very good man and I am thrilled to be associated with him.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by wdcav1952
> Flawless, Chuck, just flawless!!
> 
> ...


 

:biggrin: :redface: Thanks Cav ! I recall having a tough time with that as well .


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2009)

Bree , it was an honor and a privlege to make this pen . Thank you for asking . Story was well told .

Thanks one and all for the very nice comments !


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 6, 2009)

Great looking pen and awesome story behind it.  Great work on the part of all concerned.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Rick . I couldn't turn it down .


----------

